# squirrel hunting with a bow



## xcab02 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ive shot one with my bow. Really fun. I put a head shot on him @ 10yds, he was sitting on top of an old fence post. 

Definately use a bludgen tip (small hard rubber field point). Make sure you watch where your arrow goes, makes for some searching if you dont. 

I plan to do it more often, as its easier to be quieter than when using a shotgun. Have fun, and post pics if you get any.


----------



## Greg Krause (Feb 22, 2006)

I limited out on squirrels last friday with my bow. I shot 6 and missed 3. I use rubber blunts, judo points or G5 SGH's

shoot for the head and chest cause they can get away if you hit them lower.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

well if the Iowa season is still going then me and my kid might have to go make a hunt !!!!



Well crap I always preach about taking you kids hunting for rabbits and squirells instead of just deer and I went off and missed squirrel season ended the 31!!!!

Still rabbit season though I just have no idea how to hunt the little boogers

Someone PM me some advice please! I have an untrained beagle but she takes trails very good and might be of some use


----------



## kawie23 (Sep 28, 2004)

The G5 SGH work great. I have shot them with field points (bad idea), field points with an adder point behind it (still didnt work that great) and with a SGH. The SGH puts them down about as fast as shooting them with a .22.


----------



## ownmorebone181 (Apr 4, 2007)

I usually kill 1 or 2 a week outta the bird feeder.


----------



## Bucky04 (Oct 12, 2004)

I would say that the SGH and rubber bludgeon points work great. If they are up in a tree use the bludgeon point because the arrow should bounce right off the tree if you miss. The SGH does grotesque things to those little critters. I have shot about 20 of those little tree rats this year. It's great practice plus if you cook them right they are pretty tasty.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

...I've shot many out of a tree stand off corn stalks, on the ground, out of tree's etc. It is something to do to keep your shoot'n sharp and to entertain. ...and you get a tree rat to skin for later Squirrel and Dumplings.


----------



## Jamesw (Sep 14, 2007)

A lot of guys I know hunt treerats with our longbows.I use a steel blunt sometimes with a slot sawed in them for a blade made from a hacksaw blade.The Hex blunts made by ACE also work very well.A lot of fun and you don't have to skin many most days.


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

Havent gone out and hunted them intentionally but I have picked off a few from my treestand while deer hunting . Great confidence builder being able to pick of a tree rat at 25 yards. Highly recommend using something besides a field point.


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

Jamesw said:


> A lot of guys I know hunt treerats with our longbows.I use a steel blunt sometimes with a slot sawed in them for a blade made from a hacksaw blade.*The Hex blunts made by ACE also work very well*.A lot of fun and you don't have to skin many most days.


I'll second the Ace Hex Heads. Their hollow point does a number on them.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

I like the Judo points best because they are easier to find on the ground (won't snake under and most of the time the kick up). I don't shoot em' out of the trees I try to shoot them on the ground unless it's a gimme. I loose less arrows that way.


----------



## it's me (Sep 27, 2006)

I use my junk practice arrows and the banged up field points, just in case I come across something a little better than a squirrel, I want it to leave a blood trail. I shot this one at 30 yards while he was standing on a log.


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

I have some 2419s that make great squirrel arrows. Almost like shooting rebar.


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

*Squirrel hunting with bow*

Here ya go :wink:


----------



## ohiobbc123 (Jan 21, 2007)

John316 said:


> Here ya go :wink:


Is that one of your mounts? Thats sweet! I wish I had that in my house.


----------



## Shoeman (May 31, 2007)

*Quick Tip*

Depending on arrow shaft size, you can make a blunt-trauma head by taking a brass casing from a .32, 9mm "or a size that fits tight over your field point", and squirt hot glue in the bottom, just enough to cover the field point without getting any on the arrow shaft, that way you can still unscrew the end and use your arrow.:wink:


----------



## xxclaro (Jul 5, 2006)

I've shot few with a crossbow and judo points, and it works quite well. Now that I live in Alberta, I take my Bengal out and shoot gophers as often as possible. It's great practice, and I leave the rangefinder at home to practice my With Judo points, I very rarely loose an arrow, though they do often manage to make it down the hole before expiring.


----------



## vinnieB (Jul 24, 2007)

shot one with a muzzy the other two with field tips


----------



## MR.B (Jan 14, 2006)

small game heads and let em fly,we have contest here all the time.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Its fun I use bright arrows so I can find a lost one. Ive shot a few with my bow. I stalked one and shot it then after that killed my first bow buck on the ground


----------



## robertmbs (Apr 19, 2016)

Please Please reply with how I can obtain an archery squirrel like this one .
[email protected]
828-773-0551


----------



## berzerk64 (Nov 27, 2013)

Do it. I always take at least one or two arrows with judo points on them, whether I am after deer or anything else. Been more than one day I came home with an unfilled deer tag, but fed on cottontail or squirrels that night. Hooked on the judo points after leaving several blunt tipped arrows somewhere in the desert scrub.


----------

